# Book: Tall Pines and Winding Rivers



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

I was flipping through a book in the Frostburg University Library on logging railroads of Western Maryland and thought I might share a few pictures for those of you whose railroads are logging themed. The book is very interesting for me since it overlaps two of my interests, railroading and local history. Enjoy.

http://www.amazon.com/TALL-PINES-AND-WINDING-RIVERS/dp/B0010SGVAY




































Number 6 I believe is in operational condition in Cass, WV









Some Maps because I'm a map guy.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

Interesting... I don't ordinasrily think of Maryland as being home to loggng RR operations. This IS an eye-opener!


----------

